
Ask HN: Printing Hardcover Notes - tmaly
I just thought it would be useful to print some of my notes in hardcover format.<p>I did a quick search and found articles on printing hardcover books for mass distribution. There are all sorts of costs involved with this.<p>I really just want to print my notes for personal reference.<p>Can you suggest a low cost service to print hardcover versions of notes that you have used or know about?
======
ktpsns
Here in Germany, "copy shops" are widespread. These are small stores with
dozens of copying and printing stations where you pay your printouts per page.
They don't only can print on exotic page formats or sheets but also offer
service for binding. Coil and comb binding are very cheap binding methods, but
there is much more to get, for instance with adhesive glue bindings. Of course
they also have printable paperboard sheets for the final hardcover feeling.

Maybe there is something similar in the part of the world where you live.

